# Sweden to increase defence spending by 40% over 5 years



## FJAG (15 Oct 2020)

The closer you are to the Baltic Sea, the more you worry about Russia.



> Sweden to increase military spending by 40% as tension with Russia grows
> Military run down after cold war but Russian activity in Baltic Sea forces hasty rearmament
> 
> Sweden will increase military spending by about 40% in the next five years and double the number of people conscripted into its armed forces as it aims to strengthen its defence amid growing tensions with Russia, the government has said.
> ...



https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/oct/15/sweden-to-increase-military-spending-by-40-as-tension-with-russia-grows

 :cheers:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Oct 2020)

Sadly I expect about a 40% cut to military spending in Canada. What they do is give the same amount of money in the budget, but just makes sure that much less of it is spent at the end of the year and have it returned to TB as a slush fund for Liberal centric project.


----------

